# The many faces of Jamaican Dogwood



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2016)

@Blueglass gifted me with a chunk of Jamaican Dogwood a while back with the agreement that I would make something from it, and post pics for him. So here ya go Les. My first time with this wood, I have no idea if this is typical. There was a lot of range in the grain and color of the wood, which I tried to capture for you. My options of what to make were limited a bit by the size and shape of the blank, but tried to come up with something pleasing to the eye. It is about 4"x8". If you have trouble downloading the pics from here, shoot me your email and I will send them to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 21 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2016)

Amazing, so beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2016)

I bet if you had a pine block it would come out stunning.
That one is out of this world Barry. Crazy beautiful.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve that shape! And that piece of wood is breathtaking. Superb finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice? What is the finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2016)

Barry, I always enjoy, and marvel, at the shapes you turn. No 2 are the same. Each is balanced yet unique, as is this. Shapes are a problem for me, I just can't see them in a block of wood the way an artist like you can. Cool piece of wood, too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2016)

As always- BEAUTIFUL. That wood is very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Very nice? What is the finish?


Thanks Robert, This was the finish. My first time trying this stuff. Happend to see it at Home Depot when I was grabbing some lacquer, and thought I would give it a try. Doesnt say what the finish is made of on the can, but it acts pretty much like lacquer, but builds much faster. A couple of coats of this stuff filled the pores completely. It dries with a wet-look gloss like bar-top. I steel wolled it then rubbed it out with rottenstone for a softer shine. So far I think it's great and plan on using it in the future. Oh yea, and like lacquer, it stays soft for quite a while. I waited about 2 weeks to rub out and buff....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2016)

I wish I knew the website Barry keeps getting all these awesome pictures from and posting on here

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 22, 2016)

I think my heart skipped a beat, I love it! Everything about it. I'm very happy all the way around.
Simple and elegant, shows off the wood amazingly. Imagine if it weren't for my mom it would be much.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2016)

Truly outstanding on many levels. That wood speaks to me! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> There was a lot of range in the grain and color of the wood


That is a definite understatement , from the wide array of grain pattern & coloring, I would almost swear these were pics of a couple different vessels, very cool wood 
awesome job as always Barry, perfect shape/form, very pleasing to look at, and I'm really liking the finish, 
gonna have to make a trip to Home depot and pick up a couple cans of that for a test on a couple pieces here

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 22, 2016)

That's really pretty! It's a good shape to show of that grain and color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Robert, This was the finish. My first time trying this stuff. Happend to see it at Home Depot when I was grabbing some lacquer, and thought I would give it a try. Doesnt say what the finish is made of on the can, but it acts pretty much like lacquer, but builds much faster. A couple of coats of this stuff filled the pores completely. It dries with a wet-look gloss like bar-top. I steel wolled it then rubbed it out with rottenstone for a softer shine. So far I think it's great and plan on using it in the future. Oh yea, and like lacquer, it stays soft for quite a while. I waited about 2 weeks to rub out and buff....




$3.95 at amazon.... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D0293SA/ref=ox_huc_add_on_msg_title_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2016)

Another fantastic work of Art Barry !! That is a beautiful chunk of wood too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Barry, that is a beautiful piece of art. Fantastic wood. Lots of character. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2016)

I think the shape is outstanding Barry. The finish is superb as well. It really shows the grain off. 
Fantastic job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2016)

As usual Barry, you're work is just unspeakably incredible. Gorgeous chunk of wood, you just knocked it out of the park as always! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful wood, beautifully turned and beautifully finished. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 24, 2016)

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 24, 2016)

$3.75 at Home Depot, for Triple Glaze


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2016)

That right there is pretty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 26, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Robert, This was the finish. My first time trying this stuff. Happend to see it at Home Depot when I was grabbing some lacquer, and thought I would give it a try. Doesnt say what the finish is made of on the can, but it acts pretty much like lacquer, but builds much faster. A couple of coats of this stuff filled the pores completely. It dries with a wet-look gloss like bar-top. I steel wolled it then rubbed it out with rottenstone for a softer shine. So far I think it's great and plan on using it in the future. Oh yea, and like lacquer, it stays soft for quite a while. I waited about 2 weeks to rub out and buff....



I picked up a can of this at Home Despite, today, I'm trying it on one of the holly/ebony bowls I've been working on....it really does build fast, I put three coats on, about an hour or so apart. In a few days,
I'll sand to 1000 grit, then use crumpled up newsprint to tone get the sheen I want.....I think it's going to be a really good finish.....thanks for letting us know about it..

Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 26, 2016)

Great job and awesome piece of wood.

Robert


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 28, 2016)

I keep returning to this. I can picture the block you started with and know what you had to work around. I knew the wood would be great but that is incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

